# Redfish crack



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

I can't find it anywhere online. Can you buy it at any of the shops? I'm just starting the fly fishing adventure and would like to get a couple. Once I have enough stuff to try and fish I'll be taking on the tying part.


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

You gotta tie it. Real simple. Im sure couple lads you meet will give or sell you one or a couple 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

And welcome to the cult.. er club lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never seen it online. Seems like it was someone at FTU that came up with the design. You might check with them or the other local shops. 

There's a good video of Capt. Scott Null tying it or a version of it. 

Let us know if you find it. I tie it for my own use like in the video but with some material substitutions.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

http://fishgame.com/2015/03/redfish-crack/
https://texasflyfishers.org/fly-patterns/redfish-crack/
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=380237


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

The guy that works at the FTU store on I-10 in the fly area may have some tied up. I believe he said he is the one that came up with it.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Here are a couple that I came up with. The first is a redfish crack with a little weight (dumbell eyes) and the second is my version of a glass minnow. I have actually caught more fish on the glass minnow, this one actually got broke off and now resides in a fishes belly or it's lips. I should have re-tied the tippet after catching a few.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Andy Packmore. Does that name ring a bell. I believe he was the one who came up with the Crack Fly.

Joe


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I believe there is more than one version of the "crack" pattern. Please correct me if I am wrong. The redfish crack fly has come up often on this forum and I remember seeing what I thought was a crack fly and thought "that looks redfishy" and then when I was going through my flies, I saw I already had several similar-looking ones in my box. I think I got them from Miller's Flies, right here in Texas. So peruse their on line offerings and see if you can't find something at least close.

BTW...I have found Miller's to be an excellent and inexpensive source of salt water flies, especially for what we in Texas fish for, our water conditions (clarity) etc. They might be a little crude if you're looking for #16-22 mayfly patterns for northeastern fresh water trout, but their salt water stuff is fine.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.customsaltwaterflies.com/products/redfish-crack-original-in140

Found this. I know nothing about this provider.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

send me a DM with where on the coast you are fishing, what weight rod you are using, and your address and ill send some your way to get you started. it'll give me an excuse to tie more for my box too


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Thanks to all. Most helpful.

Tight loops!


----------



## wadennis (Aug 1, 2016)

There is a video in YouTube showing Capt. Scott Null tying it. Easy fly to tie.


----------

